# rapp report



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, my first fishing report.

Was a bit windy today but I got into some nice sized croakers off rt 33. Just got my yak in the winter so it was pretty exciting - first pullage of the season and christened the yak. Caught 'em drifting a bottom rig w/ bloodworms, and also with chartreuse assassin jigs. Fought a lot of chop on the way back to shore, which was actually kinda fun.

Seems like its been a long winter, but the fish are here now. Look forward to trying some new spots this summer.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report scooter... what type of yak do you fish off from?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

P13. Got it from KFS in February and have taken it out about 4 times so far. I'm smitten with the whole concept right now.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I heard p13 is a nice yak. Did you start rigging it yet? 

Shortly, i'll be owning a tarpon100 (working on a deal with uncdub). Can't wait to take it out on the lakes, rivers and sound. I'm hoping I can take it out and nail some croakers too.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought it with rudder and the angler package - so it has the rodholders and such. I think a fishfinder will be really useful though, and I need to decide on a way to store fish that I keep. For now though it has what I need.


----------

